

Startup Quote: David Heinemeier Hansson, partner, 37signals - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7004190627

======
raychancc
There’s nothing that will bring realism into your world as quickly as
realizing that you’re out of cash.

\- David Heinemeier Hansson (@dhh)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7004190627>

